# Pheasants for Hockey



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I will trade two tickets to both games of the Sioux vs. Gophers in Minneapolis on Jan. 10 and 11 for access to good pheasant land in the Bismarck area on Friday, Sat. and Sun. after Thanksgiving.

contact [email protected]

Perry Thorvig


----------

